# .   "-1"

## vladtepesh

.  .    ,       "-1"      ? ..        ?    .

----------


## FM

> ..        ?


  :yes:

----------


## vladtepesh

?        ,    .

----------


## FM

.  54-  ,  .2 . 2



> 2.        ,    ,       ()        -  *            .*

----------


## vladtepesh

..    .      ,   .  ?

----------


## FM

.      ...

----------


## __

, ,         100 ?

----------


## FM

,    ....

----------


## __

!

----------

> .      ...


        ,          ,     ?

----------


## FM

> ,


      -     -  ....

----------

> -     -  ....


.     ,       ?

----------


## FM

?     ....

----------

> ?     ....


,  ,     ?    ,    ,    ,    ?

----------


## FM

,      ?    ?  -         .       ,     .

----------


## winogradinka

!
             "-1"  ,    !!!???
 ???   :Wow:

----------


## FM

,     .

----------


## winogradinka

,  ???

----------


## barraguda

*winogradinka*,            ,    *FM*,  - ,  ""    .  -     .
 : _    06.05.2008 N 359        ()        -_ .

----------


## winogradinka

(  )     ???

----------


## barraguda

*winogradinka*,  ,     .   :Frown:    : "...  ""    **".

----------

> *winogradinka*,  ,     .     : "...  ""    **".


  -1   .   , ,   ?  5    + 1

----------


## ABell

> -1   .   , ,   ?  5    + 1


 .

----------

"-1",  " ".
    !!!    ,          (),    .     , 100   1100  (  ).     40 ,    !

----------


## KidLoop

> "-1",  " ".
>     !!!    ,          (),    .     , 100   1100  (  ).     40 ,    !


  ,   ,    KidLoop@gmail.com

----------

,  !  :Smilie:

----------


## winogradinka

,     ???   winogradowa_lida@mail.ru

----------

:   ,   ,   ?   ?

----------

,    ,    ,          .     .       ,  ,   . ,    ,     ,   .

----------


## ZHANNET

006 .   ,    ,    .  -1,  ,     -    ,          ,     ..,      .,     ,  -1   ,    .   ,      ,        . :Big Grin:

----------

,   " "  . ,     .  ,  ,   45,     38.    ,      ,   .      ?
     ?

----------

